# Weight of your round bales of grass ?



## ubadawg (Sep 25, 2011)

With no real easy way to weigh my bales , I was wondering what others are seeing in weight out of the field. They are good dry and tight bales of grass using a NH 664 net wrap, set to a 64" bale .


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Last year I ran across the scales at the local gravel pit with my truck and trailer while I was hauling round bales to a customer and my bales of first cutting were coming in at around 750 lbs. I run a fixed chamber Claas round baler which puts up 4x5 bales. The outer third is usually packed really well, but the center is a little less packed.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

995# on yesterday's 4x5. Straight fescue ,very dry,pressure maxed out on baler. Customer wanted 1000 pounders.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

4` by 58" bales out of my NH 648 with the pressure maxed out averaged 940lbs for the summer at 15% moisture.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

baled a 140 yesterday that averaged 1850.

5x6


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A 4x5 actually a 46.5x60 inch bale of dry fine grass. Too dry to register on moisture meter weighed 896 pounds.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

22 of my bales are 10 tons+.
So 900-925lbs


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I weighed some 5x5.5 maxed out pressure on bone dry grass came out 1500 average. I didn't think they weighed that much but i guess the scale doesnt lie. Vermeer rancher 6650. Never weighed them but i baled some rygrass at 5x5.5 that had a bit more moisture, just enough not to heat ot go bad but a little more moisture and they were heavy when moving them. Had to be atleast 250lbs heavier than thr 1500lbs dry grass bales.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> baled a 140 yesterday that averaged 1850.
> 
> 5x6


How long did it take you to make a bale? And what was the pressure set at? Just curious to compare to what New Holland does.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> How long did it take you to make a bale? And what was the pressure set at? Just curious to compare to what New Holland does.


Max pressure,hitting the red line.35 bales and hr.Ground was pretty rough in spots so not pushing the [email protected]#%^&* Pocket Gophers.1.5 ton acre.30' in a windrow.70" bale.16-18%

No doubt CNH will make a heavier bale if cranked up


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> Max pressure,hitting the red line.35 bales and hr.Ground was pretty rough in spots so not pushing the [email protected]#%^&* Pocket Gophers.1.5 ton acre.30' in a windrow.70" bale.16-18%
> 
> *No doubt CNH will make a heavier bale if cranked up*


At this point, I think so, by a few hundred pounds or so. I don't ever max out the pressure on my balers. Few years ago I made some oat hay that went across the scale, weights were at or just under 1800, windrows, baling rate, and moisture were very similar to yours, pressure was at 1400 psi or so, think they can go up to 2000psi.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

ubadawg said:


> With no real easy way to weigh my bales.


I have even loaded one bale in my truck and hit the local elevator on a trip to town (can do two bales now that I have a heavier duty truck). Even weight a few, is a lot better than guessing, using the manuals number or someone else's weights IMHO. I'm only familiar with NH, and run mine at 1400-1500# (goes to 2000#), I'm pretty sure I'd have a lot more bales to haul at 1000# pressure. Maybe even be able to move by hand like this guy does. 






Larry


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Weighed 14 today.

Grass, 16% in the windrow. 4x6, baled with a John Deere 460 with pressure dialed to about a quarter inch off the red on the gauge. 1360# average for the 14 on that load. They have been in the field for about a month so not sure how that would effect the weight. They are hard bales thats for sure.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

KYhaymaker said:


> Weighed 14 today.
> 
> Grass, 16% in the windrow. 4x6, baled with a John Deere 460 with pressure dialed to about a quarter inch off the red on the gauge. 1360# average for the 14 on that load. They have been in the field for about a month so not sure how that would effect the weight. They are hard bales thats for sure.


That corresponds to numbers I use. Around here 1600# for the 5x6 was the standard folks used when they were popular, when everything worked in your favor. On a volumetric basis the 4x6 comes in at 1270 as I calculate. So with what you said, those numbers are rightfully above average. Do you "get everything right" on a regular basis or once in a while? I don't think I ever get there. Always something going wrong......course I am retired using outdated equipment. That's part of the problem.


----------

